# Look what I found!!



## ChloeGSD (Jul 16, 2016)

Just ran into a wild Growlithe in Pokemon GO!! 









Post your findings below, I'd love to see all the Arcanines


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Is your dog playing Pokemon with you?


----------



## Ripley2016 (Mar 6, 2016)

He is soo handsome!


----------



## tunez33 (Mar 21, 2016)

That's awesome!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I have a Pidgey sitting on Pi's head.


----------



## ChloeGSD (Jul 16, 2016)

LuvShepherds said:


> Is your dog playing Pokemon with you?


He's quite the poke-sniffer.


----------



## ChloeGSD (Jul 16, 2016)

Ripley2016 said:


> He is soo handsome!


Thank you!


tunez33 said:


> That's awesome!





dogfaeries said:


> I have a Pidgey sitting on Pi's head.


That's so cute !


----------



## Ripley2016 (Mar 6, 2016)

tunez33 said:


> That's awesome!


Gorgeous husky! My husky was red and white with blue eyes... Love the breed


----------



## Ripley2016 (Mar 6, 2016)

*Husky*



tunez33 said:


> That's awesome!


Gorgeous husky! My husky was red and white with blue eyes... Love the breed


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Nix meeting Eevee.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

gsdsar said:


> Nix meeting Eevee.


Great socialization skills!


----------



## tunez33 (Mar 21, 2016)

Ripley2016 said:


> Gorgeous husky! My husky was red and white with blue eyes... Love the breed


thank you!


----------

